

Good designers and good developers have a lot in common. - arbales
https://vimeo.com/61113157
A high-level talk I gave at Waza this year on how designers and developers consider similar things and build skills in similar ways.
======
Lightning
Yeah, more than half: (good de)sign/velop(ers)

